# Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse



## Astarod (10. Februar 2013)

Moin
Ich habe die Möglichkeit 2 Aussenborder zu kaufen.
1 Yamaha 8 ps Langschaft bj etwa Anfang der 80er
2 Johnson Seahorse 9,9 Normalschaft
Was meint ihr,wieviel kann man ausgeben?

gruß
Asta


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*



Astarod schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe die Möglichkeit 2 Aussenborder zu kaufen.
> 1 Yamaha 8 ps Langschaft bj etwa Anfang der 80er
> 2 Johnson Seahorse 9,9 Normalschaft
> ...



also ich würde für beide kein geld mehr  ausgeben |uhoh:
und zweitens was brauchst du den Normal oder Langschaft danach sollte man zuerst schauen #h???????????


----------



## Astarod (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> also ich würde für beide kein geld mehr ausgeben |uhoh:
> und zweitens was brauchst du den Normal oder Langschaft danach sollte man zuerst schauen #h???????????


 

Ich brauche gar keinen,aber es wäre vieleicht ein Schnäppchen!|rolleyes


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich brauche gar keinen,aber es wäre vieleicht ein Schnäppchen!|rolleyes



na den würde ich auch so ein altes teil garnicht kaufen !!!!!!
Schnäppchen währe es nur für den verkäufer :k finde ich #d


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*

wenn man etwas nicht braucht, warum sollte man es dann kaufen.

antonio


----------



## Astarod (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man etwas nicht braucht, warum sollte man es dann kaufen.
> 
> antonio


 
um etwas dran zu verdienen!


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*

dann brauchst du es ja doch, nämlich um es weiterzuverkaufen.
und wenn du den motor weiterverkaufen willst verstehe ich deinen eingangspost erst recht nicht, dann solltest du dir die frage selbst beantworten können, wenn du si weiterverhökern willst.

antonio


----------



## Astarod (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*



antonio schrieb:


> dann brauchst du es ja doch, nämlich um es weiterzuverkaufen.
> und wenn du den motor weiterverkaufen willst verstehe ich deinen eingangspost erst recht nicht, dann solltest du dir die frage selbst beantworten können, wenn du si weiterverhökern willst.
> 
> antonio


 
genau ich brauche die beiden,weil ich sie ja weiter verkaufen will.Ich bin mir auch sicher,was man dafür bekommt.Deshalb frage ich hier um noch mal die Bestätigung zu bekommen
Solche sinnfreien Posts hier brauch ich mir nicht rein zuziehen.
@Mods bitte den Thread löschen......


----------



## bennyhill (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*

Der Schlaue ist eigendlich, der jenige. der Dir die Motoren verkauft, er drückt Dir indirekt die Entsorungskosten aufs Auge. Allein die durch das Alter porösen Gummiteile werden schon ein klenes Vermögen kosten, wenn sie überhaupt noch lieferbar sind. Und das ist nur *ein* Beispiel.... Und einbischen wirst Du ja tun müssen um die Teile für dem Wiederverkauf aufzuhübschen.


----------



## christian964 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*

Hallo ..... kaufe lieber meinen 8 ps. Honda , zum Schnäppchen Preis von 2000 euro. 1 Jahr alt ca . 15 std gelaufen. Am gardasee.... Inspektion neu gemacht vom Händler mit rechnung 150 euro..und Garantie. Gruß Christian aus München ( Christianloehner1@gmail.com )


----------



## Andy007 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*



Astarod schrieb:


> genau ich brauche die beiden,weil ich sie ja weiter verkaufen will.Ich bin mir auch sicher,was man dafür bekommt.Deshalb frage ich hier um noch mal die Bestätigung zu bekommen
> Solche sinnfreien Posts hier brauch ich mir nicht rein zuziehen.
> @Mods bitte den Thread löschen......



#d
...und sich dann noch über sinnfreie Posts beschweren.


----------



## ulf (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*

Hallo Asta

Dank neuer Führerscheinregelung bekommt man im Moment alles in deiner Auswahl verkauft. Grade bei dsesen alten Brötchen kommt es aber fast einzig und allein auf den Zustand an. Sind die gewartet worden, Impeller getauscht usw. Die leichten Zweitakter haben immernoch genug Liebhaber. Ein Problem ist aber, daß die Zweitakter mit Mischungsverhältnis schlechter als 1:100 auf vielen Gewässern nicht mehr erlaubt sind.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Astarod (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Yamaha 8 PS und Johnson 9,9 Seahorse*

Ach ja diesen Trööt habe ich ja eröffnet.
Ich habe alle 3 gekauft und wieder verkauft.
Und hätte ich auf manche Leute hier gehört,die geschrieben haben,daß alte Motoren nichts bringen.
Hätte ich jetzt nicht das über 3 fache in der Tasche.
Die wurden mir Regelrecht aus den Händen gerissen!|rolleyes


----------

